# 41 Schwinn dx custom build



## Drzdave58 (Jul 4, 2019)

Got my 41 Schwinn almost completed...just have to do the fenders which will require a lot of work so decided to get everything else assembled so I could do some riding on it...and may use the chain guard as well ...when I got the bike it had a crappy paint job plus other issues..I painted the frame a nice gold colour..painted the crank and chainwheel..handlebar stem...truss rods...fender braces and forks and handlebars..replaced the pedals and tires and laced newer used chrome rims to the skiptooth hubs..
































I disassembled the original seat...cleaned and painted the parts and recovered with nice leather...I was able to reuse the under padding as it was still in great condition..I put on brooks leather wrap for the grips....took it for a test ride and it rides super smooth...I love the schwalbe tires..I’m quite happy with the results so far..I will sell the old rims and pedals if anyone wants them...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 4, 2019)

Clean machine,  I like the simplicity of it .


----------



## Sven (Jul 5, 2019)

Wow...very nice..


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2019)

Very nice. Straight and to the point. Those tires do look good. Great work.
Hammerhead


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 5, 2019)

I want to put a lucky 7 seatpost on it but there is a 5 mm difference in the seatpost size...I need to shim it...I need to go from 15.8 to 20.6 mm ...anyone know a quick solution for it.?


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 5, 2019)

I know Wald makes or made seat post / stem shims. Unsure of the application, but it has a nice little collar at the top so it doesn't drop down inside the tube. I'd start by researching that.

Great looking bike.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 6, 2019)

I’m gonna have to do some mods on the fenders cause the crazy bob tires are so big..lots of ideas for the fenders...hopefully I wont destroy them and they will work out for me.....should be interesting


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jul 7, 2019)

I like it too! Clean & simple - much improved over how you got it. I'm sure the custom fenders will look great on it!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 7, 2019)

You May like it better with No Fenders.............................J.M.H.O.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 7, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> You May like it better with No Fenders.............................J.M.H.O.



Oh...If the fenders don’t work out then I’m ok with it as is for sure..i think it’s really cool looking now...but..I’m gonna fool around with them and see what I come up with...maybe do a bobber rear or something..we’ll see...anybody got some good ideas they want to share?


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 7, 2019)

I’ve also got this cool old large reflector I want to put on it too


----------



## Ricollector (Jul 7, 2019)

Drzdave58 said:


> I’ve also got this cool old large reflector I want to put on it tooView attachment 1026884



Here is the project I am currently working on. This is what I did to my rear fender.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ricollector said:


> Here is the project I am currently working on. This is what I did to my rear fender.View attachment 1026885



Interesting...I like it...I may go in that direction too..I like the big fenders but I also like the idea of cutting and modifying them to make something unique...


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 8, 2019)

This style of fender may look good....


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 9, 2019)

Decided to put on these chrome bars..I think they compliment the rims nicely


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 19, 2019)

So...decided I would just do a rear bobber fender for now...I think the style will suit the bike nicely..anyway..I had to do some bondo work on the rough pitted fender to try and get a smooth finish...as I am no expert body man I I had to spend a lot of time on it but still ended up with some pinholes and imperfections so I thought I should paint it in a way that would hide by poor bondo skills..I had some netting so I went for the snakeskin look...laid down silver paint first..wrapped the fender in the net...then a few coats of black...turned out nice...I’ll post pics of the bike when I get the fender on..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 19, 2019)

^^^ tell everyone it is carbon fiber for weight savings.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 19, 2019)

Got the fender mounted...and it all fits nicely...decided to use a fender brace even tho it was solid without it


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 19, 2019)

Decided to put this reflector on the front ..need to find a similar one for the back


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 23, 2019)

So I decided to put on the front fender...cut some off the bottom and front and painted...cut in a design ..need some chrome mesh screen to put inside it


----------



## COOL50 (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks so good  I love the color you picked.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Aug 3, 2019)

Added some metal mesh inside the fender to show thru the cut outs


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 4, 2019)

Drzdave58 said:


> Added some metal mesh inside the fender to show thru the cut outsView attachment 1040807



Nice. I like the mesh look. The devil is in the details.


----------



## Woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2019)

Very nice custom, love the creativity.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 12, 2019)

man... this is really nice- i have a '41 DX just sitting around- I'd love to do something like this...


----------



## Drzdave58 (Sep 12, 2019)

Well...hope you do it..I'd love to see what ya  come up with..


----------



## Mymando (Sep 12, 2019)

Drzdave58 said:


> Got my 41 Schwinn almost completed...just have to do the fenders which will require a lot of work so decided to get everything else assembled so I could do some riding on it...and may use the chain guard as well ...when I got the bike it had a crappy paint job plus other issues..I painted the frame a nice gold colour..painted the crank and chainwheel..handlebar stem...truss rods...fender braces and forks and handlebars..replaced the pedals and tires and laced newer used chrome rims to the skiptooth hubs..View attachment 1025669
> 
> View attachment 1025670
> 
> ...



What is the size of tires you are using and where can you get them? Would like to try them?? Thanks


----------



## Drzdave58 (Sep 12, 2019)

Mymando said:


> What is the size of tires you are using and where can you get them? Would like to try them?? Thanks



They are schwalbe crazy Bob tires...26 X 2.40...got a sweet deal from chain reaction cycles...check them out..


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks like a fun ride! Nicely done.


----------

